# Good home workouts



## muayThaiPerson (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey, im going out of town with my family next week and im going to be gone for 1 week. Ill still be able to goto school but not to training. I just want to know if this is a good home exersice. Please post some suggestions also.:asian: 

my_home_workout(){

run 1 mile;
stretch;
run 2 miles;
hit the bags for 3 minutes;
crunchs for 1 minute;
bag work 3 min;
reverse crunch;
more bag work;
push ups;
35 kicks each leg;
stop;
}


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 17, 2003)

When you go out of town, you have bags with you? For Thai, your running and crunches will help keep you in shape along with shadow boxing. 

I think the key is to be able to do as much of what you already do while traveling. If you want ideas for regular home workouts. In my living room I have a treadmill, a cobra reflex bag and an Americanized Mook jong(Gung-Fu dummy) and a grappling dummy.
I also hace attachments set up to hook up my double end bags and a round timer too.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akja _
> *a cobra reflex bag and an Americanized Mook jong(Gung-Fu
> dummy) and a grappling dummy.  I also have attachments set up
> to hook up mt double end bags and a round timer too. *



Interesting.  Can you possibly put a link to these devices?  I'm
especially interested in what an "Americanized Mook Jong" is?


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 17, 2003)

My cobra reflex bag came from Ringside along with my round timer.
http://www.ringside.com/store/products.asp?dept=16

The one that looks like an upside down speed bag.

My mook jong is Americanized because I made it.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akja _
> *My cobra reflex bag came from Ringside along with my round timer.
> http://www.ringside.com/store/products.asp?dept=16
> 
> ...



Kewl, can you post pics of it?

What kind of drills do you do on the reflex bag?  Why have it,
instead of a speed bag?


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 18, 2003)

Its a relex bag. You learn to punch a headsize target that moves. Take a close up for now at that site. I'll take a picture of mine but I don't have digital so I do it the long way. Mine I added foam in the center, over the spring for another target.


----------



## tarabos (Feb 18, 2003)

you forgot my favorite home workout...

most people do it in their bedrooms but you can do it all over the house!


----------



## A.R.K. (Feb 18, 2003)

The royal court i.e. Hindu squats, Hindu push-ups and bridging.

Throw in some handstand push-ups and dynamic tension exercises and your all set  

Best of all, it costs you nothing but your time.


----------



## Elfan (Feb 19, 2003)

muayThaiPerson, whats with the C/C++ style syntax for your workout? You do it on your computer or something? ;-)


----------



## A.R.K. (Feb 20, 2003)

'Staff' training is great as well.  Go down to the Home Depot and get a thick closet rod at least as tall as you.  Grip it close to the base and use it for wrist curls up & down and side to side.

A windlass is also great for grip, wrist and forearms.

And they are very inexpensive.  about a buck a foot for the wooden rod.


----------

